# Laminate Floor end gaps



## djensen (Mar 8, 2010)

We had a laminte floor installed in kitchen, hallway and front foyer (all continuous flow to each other) about 2 years ago. About 3 months in we had a few boards replaced in the area in question due to a large scratch from the kids.

In the hallway section we now have 4 gaps in adjoining rows of end to end sections. Living in Minnesota, I am wondering if these gaps will "close" on their own as the temps and humidity return with spring and summer or if I can tap from the ends to try to get them to close (the gaps are about 10 feet from either end - so right in the middle of course).

Example: (| is the gap)

------------|---------------
-------------------|------
-------|--------------------


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 8, 2010)

If this is the "click" style laminate flooring, you should be able to reach under the baseboard of the gapped line of goods and pry on the end to close the gaps. This is...unfortunately...a trait of that type of flooring in a lot of cases.

Get used to it!

The best thing to do is remove the baseboards at the ends. Be sure the boards are not gapped anywhere, then squeeze a little gob of 100% silicone into the gap at the end of each line of goods between the goods and the wall. Replace the baseboard.

This will help to create a little resistance in the future when the boards want to move but at the same time it will allow more aggressive movement if necessary.  Not foolproof but better than nothing.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 16, 2010)

laminates stink. Ugh. Yeah, as was said you could try and pry from the end. Good luck.

Could it be possible that when the damaged boards were replaced the installer nailed them down or glued them down?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 16, 2010)

Look up the coefficient of thermal expansion for the laminate material; if this number is very small the gap is likely due to other causes.


----------



## djensen (Mar 24, 2010)

The installer came over to measure a different room for carpet so had him take a look at it. He ended up just kicking/stomping the rows and getting rid of the gaps. He said if it occurs again (which it might) to kick them far enough apart to be able to apply some glue and then kick them back together again. 
Might have to ask some of my bigger friends to help out with the kicking! Will see if it occurs again over time.


----------

